# 4g nano bowl low tech



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice start! I would suggest a shrimp tank as they are much easier and happier in a shrimp bowl. Add some java moss and floating plants too! Shrimps will love it. Good luck with your bowl.


----------



## Beast from the east (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks! I thought about adding some moss but I think I want to hold off for now - my other tanks all have moss in them, so i kinda want this one to be a "clean" bubble bowl  I may get some floating plants tho!


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

Man, that's so rad. 
I can't find any around here.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Izzy- said:


> Man, that's so rad.
> I can't find any around here.


Check your local craft store. I got a 5 gallon bowl (which wasn't so sturdy and I broke it taking it to the sink), and two 3 gallon bowls with nice thick glass that are built to withstand anything.


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

Beast from the east said:


> No heather


My wife will be so bummed!


----------



## Beast from the east (Oct 16, 2014)

Dragonfish said:


> My wife will be so bummed!


HAHAHA yea sorry man I saw this typo but I was too lazy to change it. Sorry Heather!:hihi:


----------



## Nuthatch (Jun 18, 2014)

I thought that shrimp needed moss?
But your bowl is beautiful just the way it is!


----------



## Beast from the east (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words!

Here's some update:
I added two neon tetras and one male turquoise guppy in the tank a week ago because I figured I want to cycle with fish. They have been pretty happy in the tank so far! No algae issue yet. *knock on wood* I have been doing weekly 50% water change. The bowl is kinda close to the south window, so only getting my artificial lighting for on average 4 hours per night. Plants are growing super fast as well; even some pearling occasionally without CO2! Will have to do some trim next weekend! 
(apologies for the last picture - my camera died so I had to use my cell phone for a fish profile picture lol)


----------



## Canis (Jun 4, 2014)

That bowl is amazing, and very inspiring! I'll have to head to a craft store now...


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Lovely setup.. though the rust coloring on the back of those rocks would make me very hesitant to keep any fauna in a tank with them.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Try adding some short plants in the front. Nice tank, the ludwigias look nice and lush .
Post some update pics .


----------



## Beast from the east (Oct 16, 2014)

*5 months update*

Hi guys,

Just a quick update on my bubble bowl.
Originally I was trying to just run this bowl as low tech as possible, no filter, no heater, only some artificial light source. Here's a picture of the bowl 2 months in. This bowl obviously survived my winter break for 2 weeks without water changes. The fish in my bowl were fed by Eheim auto feeder and they survived!








Then I had a super busy period with my work and barely had any time to sleep. I got lazy and started to change water once every 2 weeks. My bowl obviously had not yet recovered from my 2 weeks of absence and it took a hit. My ludwigias were all gone and I also cultivated the so called green water.








Then as a reward to my busy work, I went on another 1 week break. My bowl was just looking miserable upon my arrival, although all my fish were still doing fine. I finally gave in and plugged in a filter.








After running the filter and having regular water changes for just 2-3 weeks, here's the final look. I added some java ferns and water sprite from my other tanks. They are doing well. I also recently added 2 corydoras. They are pretty happy with the bowl too. I'm not worried about water quality as much now, since I have a filter that's good for up to 10 gallons for this little bowl and I added a decent amount of fluval biomax in there.















Please excuse the poor picture quality. I will take some nicer pictures once the plants grow in a little more.
Let me know if you have any questions or comments. Will keep this thread updated!


----------



## Kalyke (Dec 1, 2014)

I love the round fish bowl.the hob filter kind of ruins it. Have you seen that youtube video where the guy takes a hollow plastic rock fish tank ornement, puts some filter media in it, (creates a bottom out of plastic, and uses an air hose to make a filter?a filter like that would work and be totally invisible.


----------



## caffeinetherapy (Sep 20, 2014)

This sounds really intriguing and creative. I'll have to look for that video now.



Kalyke said:


> I love the round fish bowl.the hob filter kind of ruins it. Have you seen that youtube video where the guy takes a hollow plastic rock fish tank ornement, puts some filter media in it, (creates a bottom out of plastic, and uses an air hose to make a filter?a filter like that would work and be totally invisible.


----------



## Beast from the east (Oct 16, 2014)

Kalyke said:


> I love the round fish bowl.the hob filter kind of ruins it. Have you seen that youtube video where the guy takes a hollow plastic rock fish tank ornement, puts some filter media in it, (creates a bottom out of plastic, and uses an air hose to make a filter?a filter like that would work and be totally invisible.


cool idea! I may try that when i get some time to spare


----------

